# Generac diesel generator 25 kw



## SHADOW (Feb 24, 2009)

What are your experience with generac generator?
Are they good?
Are they as good as Cummins or Onan?
Thanks


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SHADOW said:


> What are your experience with generac generator?
> Are they good?
> Are they as good as Cummins or Onan?
> Thanks


Ha, Ha, Ha, Next question please.

They are a big mover (IN MY OPINION) due to cost, not something I would istall in a customers site unless money was the main issue. WHICH IT SEEMS TO BE THE MAIN DRIVING FACTOR ANYMORE.

Residential they are ok I guess as there is nothing critical, I have yet to see Generac utilized in critical applications such as hospitals or data centers. Not saying it does not happen just have not seen one.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

SHADOW said:


> What are your experience with generac generator?
> Are they good?
> Are they as good as Cummins or Onan?
> Thanks


This a joke? Cummins is top notch. I prefer MQ tho.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Generac builds a decent diesel generator. We have installed a few. Their resi units are junk.


----------



## SHADOW (Feb 24, 2009)

The generator will be instal in a pumping station,for back up for two 5hp pump use for 
waste water.The generator will be 347/600Volts,25 kw.
The motor they use in that model is a KMC diesel engine,
I known nothing about those engine.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

SHADOW said:


> The generator will be instal in a pumping station,for back up for two 5hp pump use for
> waste water.The generator will be 347/600Volts,25 kw.



The pic I posted is for a sewer lift pump for a Walmart.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I really do not know about the long term life of Generac's, myself I like the big 4 or 5, Cummins, Onan, Cat, Detriot, Kohler, I know sites that have relied on these units for 25-30 years with proper maintenance, maybe in 25-30 years we can same the same of Generac.


----------



## vizzolts (Sep 10, 2009)

We're a generac dealer and do authorized sales and service. We've mostly been moving the air cooled residential models so I haven't really seen the liquid cooled commercial units in the flesh. The quality on the residential models is decent and the commercial models that are around the same size cost considerably more so I'm assuming the build quality is better. What they do have going for them is good pricing and a very good network for replacement parts and technical assistance.


----------



## vizzolts (Sep 10, 2009)

:jester:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

vizzolts said:


> We're a generac dealer and do authorized sales and service. We've mostly been moving the air cooled residential models so I haven't really seen the liquid cooled commercial units in the flesh. T*he quality on the residential models is decent *and the commercial models that are around the same size cost considerably more so I'm assuming the build quality is better. What they do have going for them is *good pricing *and a very good network for replacement parts and technical assistance.


Two sentences that seldom go together, for good reasons.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

No experience with Gererac. I can attest to the quality of Cummins, Cat, & Kohler. Never worked with the little resi units. I've only worked with small to mid sized units 35 - 500KW


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> No experience with Gererac. I can attest to the quality of Cummins, Cat, & Kohler. Never worked with the little resi units. I've only worked with small to mid sized units 35 - 500KW


Recently load tested some 10 meg generators powered by jet engines.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

brian john said:


> Recently load tested some 10 meg generators powered by jet engines.


Gas turbines? I have a friend who worked on some big generators last year at a " peaker plant? " I believe he said the generators were Onan but the turbines were made in Germany. Or vise versa - not sure. He sent me some pix - I'll see if I can find them.

10 MW - what voltage? Did you rent a loadbank or do you have one that size? The thing must be huge.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

brian john said:


> Recently load tested some 10 meg generators powered by jet engines.



Video please!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

brian john said:


> Recently load tested some 10 meg generators powered by jet engines.


I have heard all of NASA's generators are turbines.


----------



## vizzolts (Sep 10, 2009)

brian john said:


> Two sentences that seldom go together, for good reasons.


When they're getting 80% of the market they can make it on volume and actually offer some quality and value.


----------



## 64pvolvo1800 (Jan 29, 2013)

Generac and motor loads don't play we'll unless you oversize the alternator end. They put as few electrons(windings) as possible to "claim" the kW rating. That said, a properly sized unit will be fine for standby use. 
Cummins IS Onan these days. Actually, Onan is no more. It's called Cummins Power Generationn these days. CECO bought Newage Stamford and now owns the generator winding production too. The only thing they go outside for is engines. 
Personally, I would go for Asco ATS's no matter what you get. The proprietary ats with either brand will cause grief for the end user in the long run.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> Gas turbines? I have a friend who worked on some big generators last year at a " peaker plant? " I believe he said the generators were Onan but the turbines were made in Germany. Or vise versa - not sure. He sent me some pix - I'll see if I can find them.
> 
> 10 MW - what voltage? Did you rent a loadbank or do you have one that size? The thing must be huge.


13.2 kv, we load banked at 480 through stepdown transformers and the penalty for taking pictures would have been jail. I have 1 meg of load banks after that we rent.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

vizzolts said:


> When they're getting 80% of the market they can make it on volume and actually offer some quality and value.


OK:laughing:, them and Walmart figured out this quality thing a while ago.


----------

